# Steam cleaner poor results



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't know if it's the way I do it or the cleaners that I've used but I'm just not impressed with steam cleaners. I've just attempted to clean the seats and engine cover in the misses car which obviously was damp when parked up at some point as it had mould growing by one of the rear seats (only does about 500 miles a year)

Ok the mould is gone but I feel that I would have got the same results with G101 in a spray bottle (which I also mixed weakly in the steam cleaner). I also used what was left in the steamer to clean the covers in the engine bay but again didn't feel there was any advantage over a sprayer with G101

My technique inside was to steam scrub with a interior brush and wipe with a microfibre. In the engine bay was steamed and wiped with a microfibre

I interested to know your own experiences?


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

I have been looking at some on Amazon recently but reviews seem to vary a lot, eg the Vax had 196 5* reviews and 120 1*.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

First off, safety first... Steam is meant to be _only_ vapourised water!
Adding chemicals to the boiler means adding to the possibility of inhalation,
which could be a severe health risk. Quite apart from that, any salts in the
solution might do long-term damage to the pressure chamber, with the heat
more or less welding them to the metal.

As for effectiveness, you do need to compare like with like. One treatment
is by superheated water, the other by chemical. With mould spores, I think
I prefer the steam, though in bad cases, you do need to mask up as there is
a risk of inhalation. Outside of dedicated fungicidal cleaners, there aren't 
many other cleaners that will kill the spores, which also tips the balance in
favour of the steam.

Running the steamer head, covered in a bonnet, over the seats of my R5GTT
which had been stood untouched for 15 years, I found the steamer to be
very easy and certainly effective. I did a review here.

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

I'd echo what Lowiepete said about mould spores - it may seem a bit overkill, but better that than what happended to my colleague at work. He inhaled some airborne mould, which caused a nasty cough, him being off work for months and has ended up with 'occupational Asthma'!

You can get this when the mould triggers a dormant allergy in your body - much the same way as you can get hayfever - or 'ordinary' Asthma for that matter. he now has to live with quite nasty symptome for the rest of his life.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I got to the second paragraph and thought 
What a complete prat
Mixing 101 in a steamer!!!!!!!!!! Have you list your mind or are you just having a laugh.
Read whats in 101 then crap yourself at what you have just breathed in ( cos i guarantee you didnt wear a mask ir anything).
I aint even going to answer how to get over something with a steamer.
Mate you are dangerous........


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

Come in guys I'm not stupid it was a very weak solution 40:1 at most, I was outside, it was well ventilated and I was only doing a small area on the side of a seat. The risks were minimal.

Still doesn't change the fact that I am disappointed with the results from using a steam cleaner


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

A risk no matter how small is a risk If you can avoid the risk then you do so ( er number one rule of self preservation) 101 is powerful stuff mixed with warm water even more powerful mix it with boiling water your crazy.
Mixing chemicals no matter WHAT strength and pressurising them in a steamer us suicidal. Maybe you have never seen a pressure vessel blow up....... Believe me it aint pretty.
This is one reason autosmart dont sell in the shops.


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

This thread was not started as a discussion about mixing chemicals or there use in a steamer but about the effectiveness of a steamer over other methods. The risks I choose to take are my responsibility I'm not condoning them or giving them out as advice for others. Points noted and all. 

Can we get the thread back on topic please?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok so you use a machine in with chemicals way it was not intended to be used for.
Then complain it doesnt work.
Sorry there is no topic.
Do it properly if it fails then complain.
When you do something wrong ( read downright stupid let alone dangerous) please dont expect sympathy...

Next time use bio brisk in a minijet ( mixed with warm wAter to activate it )


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

:lol::wall::wall:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm with Allen people need warning about doing dangerous things

If you've done such I'm glad it's spelt out so someone else doesn't do it

Regardless of what the thread started as, and I'm the worst one for twisting a thread, good shout here


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho 
Really? You complain because people want you to stay safe? Bear in mind that
the advice I have given comes from someone who is disabled, not by chemicals
thankfully, but who knows exactly what it's like to live day to day with a handicap.

I'm aghast..!

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

AllenF said:


> Ok so you use a machine in with chemicals way it was not intended to be used for.
> Then complain it doesnt work.
> Sorry there is no topic.
> Do it properly if it fails then complain.
> ...


I'm after advice (about steam cleaning, not chemicals). I have tried using steam cleaning as per the instructions previously but was just as disappointed

I tried cleaning my shower using the steamer and just water and found it less effective than a generic bathroom cleaner.

I also tried cleaning a previous cars interior with a different steam cleaner filled with just water and I was so disappointed that I through that one away and got the wet vac out.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Guss said:


> I'm after advice (about steam cleaning, not chemicals). I have tried using steam cleaning as per the instructions previously but was just as disappointed
> 
> I tried cleaning my shower using the steamer and just water and found it less effective than a generic bathroom cleaner.
> 
> I also tried cleaning a previous cars interior with a different steam cleaner filled with just water and I was so disappointed that I through that one away and got the wet vac out.


There is your answer then stick with your wetvac the steamer isn't for you.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah im with you steve.not through chemicals but through smoking i have bullious empysemia ( balloons on both lungs ) walking up the stairs almost kills me i have 46.5% lung capacity. OP mixes chemicals with steam ( if he read COSHH sheet on it he would see what he did wrong) too many people are too blase with chemicals. Then expect sympathy when it doesnt work.


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

got to agree yes its not very safe..... but saying that. ive done it a few times myself but its really not safe and about as stupid as it gets. the results were top. but the fumes were strong as hell. 

but to answer your question . i think the steam cleaners have there uses but arent the best for cleaning certain bits. yes they can kill bacteria etc. and its only water vapour end of day so no nasty smells. but i do like to just use g101 on its own with a sprayer and cloth for cleaning. but again. it depends on the situation.


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

Lowiepete said:


> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> Really? You complain because people want you to stay safe?


No I'm not complaining about that. I know that I was taking a risk and I am a bit of a risk taker in general as I like to experiment. It's fine if you want to point that out but there's no need to keep on about it or to be rude in the way it's said. Everyone is entitled to there opinion. There was a reason for starting the thread and that was because I'm finding that steam cleaners don't live up to the hype.

Please don't take it as me passing off your comments or even trying to argue that your wrong, I just don't want a debate about health and safety.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm with Allen if someone's done something stupid I'd rather peopke reading this knew than it just got whisked over


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

For me, members advising, quite rightly about health and safety is much more important than why a steam cleaner didn't perform as expected.

Lowiepete and AllenF are to be congratulated


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

Was it a decent steam cleaner with decent bar pressure ??? Some people have luck with the £15 ones others the £150 ?


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Yeah im with you steve.not through chemicals but through smoking i have bullious empysemia ( balloons on both lungs ) walking up the stairs almost kills me i have 46.5% lung capacity. OP mixes chemicals with steam ( if he read COSHH sheet on it he would see what he did wrong) too many people are too blase with chemicals. Then expect sympathy when it doesnt work.


You are pretty much a prime example of do as I say not as I do then....


----------



## WelshDub (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok, I think he gets the point now, steaming chemicals is bad for your health. But we're all grown ups here (some more than others), so can we just answer his initial question?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Already been answered....
Stick to a wetvac


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Guss said:


> *I don't know if it's the way I do it* or the cleaners that I've used...
> 
> ...I interested to know your own experiences?


OP has already answered his question. Nowhere does he describe his technique.
How is it that by using water, on its own, steam cleaning is very effective at
cleaning mould in one person's hand, and apparently rubbish in another's?

He has also found that experimenting with what is seen as a very dangerous
mixture in the vessel doesn't work. Nowhere, but nowhere, is this recommended!



WelshDub said:


> so can we just answer his initial question?


Fully answered in Post #3. My point about comparing like with like is valid
as are my remarks about being careful around mould spores.

I'm sorry, but I fail to see where anyone has either avoided answering or not
given sound advice. As a fairly seasoned detailer, I far too frequently gasp
at what people say they're doing on here. In most cases, I just let it slide, 
thinking: He'll learn, or, let him learn at his own pace.

In this case, for example, I would class a weak dilution of G101 to be at
least 400:1 or above and 40:1 as still quite strong. On a public Forum, the
idea of anyone endorsing what the OP claims as being an approach to take
would be bordering on criminal, the risks are so great!

This is all about "personal safety" not H&S madness, and it's written to avoid
hearing of dreadful consequences. Steam cleaners are very dangerous things
and developing a safe technique is paramount. It's just a question of being
patient, where the adding of strong chemicals seems to point to impatience.

Dealing with mould, so that it doesn't reappear, means that the spores need
to be killed. You either do it with heat, with as little disturbance as possible,
until after the heat has done its work, or you use fungicides. The problem
with the latter is removing the chemicals from the fabric afterward. I have 
already alluded to this in post #3.

If you don't kill the spores in place, there is a risk of exacerbating the problem
with consequences as described in post #4.

I think that's more than fully answered the OP's question, n'est ce pas?

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

Lowiepete said:


> Nowhere does he describe his technique.


You mean apart from in the 3rd paragraph of the very first post?

I did also say later on that I have previously tried with water only on other cleaning tasks.

Edit: just to confirm when I say 'cleaners I have used' I'm referring to the machines


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

Not sure if I'm aloud to post links but the steamer I have is a 'wolf' one with several different attachments. It didn't feel like it particularly had great pressure or heat. I was expecting the seat cover to at least feel warm afterwards?


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Was it turned on

Which reminds me of this night out in Wigan


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Probably killed it with the 
non-ionic surfactants 
phosphates amphoteric surfactants
perfumes 
d-LIMONENE
That blocked the steam jets up then
But heyyy as it says
Uses advised against For professional use only. This product is not recommended for any industrial, professional or consumer use other than the Identified uses above.

LMAO

http://www.autosmart.co.uk/images/PDF Folder/Autosmart COSHH sheets/G101 - SDS11028 - GBR.pdf

C9-C11 Alcohol ethoxylate (6) 2-5% CAS-No.: 68439-46-3 EC No.: Registration Number: Polymer
Classification (EC 1272/2008) Acute Tox. 4 - H302
Eye Dam. 1 - H318
Classification (67/548/EEC) Xn;R22.
Xi;R41.
Tetrapotassium Pyrophosphate 2-5% CAS-No.: 7320-34-5 EC No.: 230-785-7
Classification (EC 1272/2008) Classification (67/548/EEC) Eye Irrit. 2 - H319 Xi;R36.
SODIUM HYDROXIDE 1-2% CAS-No.: 1310-73-2 EC No.: 215-185-5 Registration Number: 01-2119457892-27-xxxx
Classification (EC 1272/2008) Classification (67/548/EEC) Met. Corr. 1 - H290 C;R35
Skin Corr. 1A - H314
ALKYL AMIDO PROPYL DIMETHYLAMINE BETAINE 1-2% CAS-No.: 61789-40-0 EC No.: 263-058-8
Classification (EC 1272/2008) Classification (67/548/EEC) Eye Irrit. 2 - H319 Xi;R36.

Enough said...............


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

It's quite a basic machine, like the one in Steve's link there is no on/off you just plug it in and it does it's thing.

The machine works the same as it did before Allen


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

What poorly???


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

It cleans the kitchen floor OK but then we don't let it get dirty really. It doesn't seem that great at other tasks. We've all seen the videos of cleaning tile grout with a steam cleaner, this doesn't do that very well. For this specific machine it's the first time I've used it in the car. I tried a different one on a seat that was just generally dirty but had similar results.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

K sounds more like operator error than machine"S" at fault if you get the same sort of results with different machines then afraid to say it has to be YOUR technique


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

I guess I'm just wondering if I have had bad experiences with steam cleaning because of 

1) Crap machines
2) Technique (forgetting the time with chemicals)
3) Or the old ways are easier to get results

And my technique has always been along the lines of steaming followed by a wipe with a clean microfibre


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

You write much faster than me Allen


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Its like a wetvac or a polishing machine.
Its all done to speed the slower you go the better the results.

Try waxing a panel like your bonnet. Now take half off at a million miles an hour the other half fold the cloth into quarters and use VERY slow deliberate strokes....
Which is better believe it or not ( TRY it) which is quicker in the long run


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Let's discuss technique.

Here's a during picture...










We'll assume the top is A and bottom is B - how do you get from one to the
other? First off, not to disturb the spores too much and for steam heat to
reach well below them, you apply the machine, with the head wearing a
bonnet, and short dabs of steam action. Dabs lasting maybe 2 or 3 seconds 
each, before moving down a bit. Wait a few seconds for the previous area to 
cool a little, and for the boiler to re-heat before another burst. See what I 
mean about patience?

If you say that the surface didn't feel warm, that indicates you tried a kind
of scrubbing motion. You don't do that on fabric, where you might do to remove
crud from the base of a tap. Your first priority is to kill the spores, as safely
as you can, before trying to do any removal.

Once you have done that first pass, start at the top once more, this time
giving the steam-heated area a good rubbing with a _damp_ MF cloth. Use
straight curling motions of the cloth in one direction, you need to remove the 
spores, not rub them into the fabric.

I found that I could just about do a seat base with one filling. If you want to
add anything to the water, then two drops (no more!) of lavender essential 
oil will help to kill any nasty smell.

So, how does your technique differ?

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

Well I'll give it another go (without chemicals) and see how I get on. Like I said earlier I do get on better with a wet vac. BUT...... I like the idea of killing spores, mites, etc even if there is no sign of them. I only picked it up for this job knowing it 'should' kill the mould spores before I disturb them.

I usually have the nozzle quite close the the seat. I take it that's what you do?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

About an inch away.
Too close and you risk "blowing them " into atmosphere


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks Steve,

I was using the steamer with a spray type nozzle rather than a bonnet type attachment. Quite close to the fabric and directing straight in. My steamer doesn't have a trigger it continually produces steam the whole time its plugged in so I just aimed it at the area I was cleaning until I had covered all of it. Then wiped over with a microfibre. I used a different microfibre over the mould to remove it than I did for the rest


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

AllenF said:


> About an inch away.
> Too close and you risk "blowing them " into atmosphere


If there's a bonnet attached, you can touch the fabric. I'd not tackle mould 
on fabric if there's no bonnet.

Many people believe that steam is what you see in the clouds. It's actually
invisible, the bit between the nozzle and the water vapour forming the cloud. 
So, the bonnet is pretty essential for this task, because you need that super-
heat to penetrate well below the surface.

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you use a nozzle like I did then Allen rather than Steve's way of dabbing with a bonnet?


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm embarrassed to say that because this car is our family hack it had been sat since it was last used in October to go to a fireworks display with friends and the mould must have started growing then as it was only in that one area but was about 10mm thick.
I take it you would you have pushed it up against the seat with the bonnet then?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Just get the jet wash onit, be reet. Just wear rubber gloves like the guy changing the battery on the volvo on the dave advert.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Guss said:


> Do you use a nozzle like I did then Allen rather than Steve's way of dabbing with a bonnet?


When i used a steamer i used both attatchments.
Then found that in summer it was sooooooo bloody hot using one i relegated it to the shed. Now i fill the car will smartsan engine on and air con on recirc for an hour. Anything that aint dead by then deserves to live IMO.
Then hoover then tornador / wetvac with activated bio brisk as req then re apply Smartsan. Job done


----------

